# Wird's jetzt gleich interessant?



## Telekomunikacja (21 April 2005)

Wird's jetzt gleich interessant?

*http://www.phoenix.de/vor_ort/16173.1.htm*
*http://rstreaming.zdf.de/encoder/phoenix.ram*
*http://www.bundestag.de/parlament/ua/2_ua/tagesordnungen/to18.pdf*



			
				bundestag.de schrieb:
			
		

> gemäß Beweisbeschluss 15-34 vom 17. Februar sowie Beschluss vom 31. März 2005:
> *Dr. Ludger Volmer, MdB*, Staatsminister a. D.
> gemäß Beweisbeschluss 15-148 vom 14. April sowie Beschluss vom 31. März 2005:
> *Dr. Gunter Pleuger, Botschafter*



 8)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> bundestag.de schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Ludger Volmer, MdB*, Staatsminister a. D.



Krawatte in orange! Wie sinnig!  :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (21 April 2005)

Es ist mal wieder niemand schuld. Alles Rufmordkampagne des politischen Gegners. Wie gehabt. gäääähn.



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Ludger Volmer hat bei seinen live vom TV übertragenen Aussagen vor dem Visa-Untersuchungsausschuss alle gegen ihn erhobenen Vorwürfe zurückgewiesen. Stattdessen beklagte sich der frühere Staatsminister im Auswärtigen Amt über eine Rufmordkampagne, die gegen ihn geführt werde.


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,352621,00.html


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> gäääähn.


Ach, so schlimm war's/ ist's auch nicht. Unsere Häppchen gewohnten Augen und Ohren müssen sich da erst wieder ein wenig umstellen.
Trockene Geschäfts- und Tagesordnung hat seinen Reiz - insbesondere, nach den verspielten "Wir-schalten-jetzt-'mal-auf-den-Petersplatz-um-ein-paar-Eindrücke-zu-sammeln-und-sie-unkommentiert-wirken-z u-lassen"-Berichten der vergangenen Tage.

Und: Ich habe etwas Neues erfahren: Ein Staatsminister (oder, in anderen Ministerien, parlamentarischer Staatssekretär) ist nicht weisungsgebunden. Aber offensichtlich auch nicht weisungsbefugt. Was dann jedoch tatsächlich seine Aufgaben sein mögen ...  :roll:


----------



## stieglitz (22 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit dem gäääähn habe ich nicht das "Visa-TV" gemeint, das ich garnicht gesehen habe, sondern die Aussage von Vollmer, dass er nicht schuld sei.
Und dieses "Ich bin nicht schuldig" war zu erwarten, wie bei vielen Politikern aller Parteien in solchen Ausschüssen. 
Und das langweilt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem gäääähn habe ich nicht das "Visa-TV" gemeint, das ich garnicht gesehen habe, sondern die Aussage von Vollmer, dass er nicht schuld sei.



Ach so.


----------



## OskarMaria (22 April 2005)

Ich halte das Thema für eine aufgeblasene Medienente - mit dem Ziel etwas an der Regierung zu scheuern. Und die Opposition nimmt das natürlich gerne auf. Die Visaregelung, die zur Debatte steht, beinhaltete einen Hauch von Humanität im Dialog mit den Menschen anderer Länder - etwas was ich sehr begrüße.

Der stattgefundene Mißbrauch hatte mit der genannten Regelung von Rot/Grün nichts zu tun - sondern bestand aus einem Zusammenwirken von behördlicher Inkompetenz in wenigen Visastellen und der Dreistigkeit von organisierter Kriminalität. Hier haben eher die Nachrichtendienste versagt.

Heute Nacht habe ich mir die Aussage von Herrn Vollmer länger angeschaut. Obwohl ich den Karriereburschen wenig mag - ich habe selten solch eine klare Einlassung ganz ohne Gestammel und Gebrabbel gehört. Er hat seine Kompetenzen deutlich formuliert - er hat auch abgegrenzt, womit er nichts zu tun hatte. Und er hat in der ganzen Schmierenkomödie noch etwas Programmatik formulieren können - dass nämlich in einer offeneren Welt ohne ideologisch gezogene Grenzen, Deutschland sich nicht gänzlich abschotten kann. Sondern dass wir den Bewohnern anderer Länder ebenfalls das Recht einräumen müssen, das wir auch selbst in Anspruch nehmen wollen - nämlich in fremde Länder zu reisen, aus touristischer Neugier, zur wissenschaftlichen und schulischen Zwecken, zum Besuch von Familienmitgliedern.

Weltoffenheit fördert Mißbrauch, besonders in den Regionen der Erde, wo die Menschen wenig zu verlieren haben. Aufgabe der Visabehörden ist es, diesen Drahtseilakt durchzustehen ohne die Balance zu verlieren.

OskarMaria


----------

